# Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken



## Manat (15. Februar 2016)

Servus miteinander 
Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen und hoff hier sind paar Leute mit guten Ratschlägen unter euch:
Ich habe ein Forellenbecken letztes Jahr angelegt (ca.10qm Fläche, 7m3 Wasser) und mit 250 Forellen in der Größe von ca. 12cm besetzt. Im Laufe des Sommers und Herbst sind dann immer wieder 1-2 Fische pro Tag verendet, jedoch nie mehrere auf einmal, teilweise auch 1 2 Wochen kein einziger. Im November/Dezember/Anfang Januar sind ebenfalls überhaupt keine verendet, jedoch jetzt seit 3 Wochen ca. liegt jeden zweiten Tag ein toter Fisch drin, meist immer einer der größeren (ab ca. 28cm). 
Weiß von euch vielleicht jemand an was es liegen könnte bzw. was ich tun sollte (z.B. Wassertests machen)? Könnte es an Überfütterung im frühen Stadium vielleicht schon liegen? 
Ein paar Eckdaten zum Gewässer selber: Liegt fast direkt an der Quelle, welche aktuell ca 15L/s bringt, im Sommer jedoch auch mal nach langer Trockenzeit auf 3L/s absinkt. Das Wasser wird unterirdisch über Rohre an das Becken geleitet, und dort über ein Blech breitgefächert ins Becken geleitet. Hab nebenan auch schon ein Becken welches seit etlichen Jahren besteht, dort jedoch noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, langsam richtig ärgerlich und nervig das Problem ;-)


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Hallo. Ich bin zwar kein Spezi, aber zumindest würde ich mal den PH-Wert überprüfen. Habe mal gelesen, dass Quellwasser, je nach Gesteinsschichten durchaus schon mal sehr sauer sein kann. Vielleicht ist der ja grenzwertig. Und der Sauerstoffgehalt ist natürlich auch nicht unwichtig. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass wenn das Becken sehr quellnah angelegt ist, das Wasser auch kalt ist und somit mehr Sauerstoff bindet. Also PH wäre meine erste überlegung und auch sehr einfach umzusetzen.


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Quellwasser ist sauerstoffarm und muss erst ausgasen. Je mehr Wasserdurchfluss umso weniger sauerstoffreiches Wasser. Montier ein Lochblech unter deinen Einlauf, oder eine Waschmaschinentrommel. Hast du schon mal die toten Forellen aufgeschnitten? Waren die schon laichfähig? Evtl. haben sie Laichstress und bekämpfen sich.


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Quellwasser muss unbedingt belüftet werden. Damit entweicht überschüssiges Kohlendioxid, was immer darin enthalten ist und gelöstes Eisen fällt auch aus. Appropos Blech: Das darf keinesfalls verzinktes Blech sein! Absolut tödlich speziell für Forellen!!!
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Entgasung: 
5-10 Obstkisten aus Plastik die unten ein Lochboden (Je mehr feine Löcher desto besser) haben übereinander packen mit Kabelbinden etc.verbinden damit sie nicht auseinander fallen,nun Wasser oben rein leiten (Rieseleffekt).




Zum sterben das kann von bis sein,dazu müsste man genauere Analysen anstellen und das geht leider nicht über ferndiagnose.


Wird das andere gut laufende Becken über das gleiche Wasser gespeißt gleichen rohre..etc? Wenn ja kann es ja nicht am Wasser selbst liegen sondern muss andere Ursachen haben.

#h


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Es wurden schon einige Möglichkeiten angesprochen.

Es gibt aber auch viele Möglichkeiten wie Wasserchemie oder auch Parasiten bis Krankheiten.

Für eine einigermasen richtige Diagnose wären einige Wasserdaten (PH-Wert; Sauerstoffwert; Wassertemperatur sowie der Nitrat NO² - Wert) wichtig.
Dazu einige Fotos vom Fisch wenn möglich auch längs aufgeschnitten. Sollte aber gute Bildqualität sein.


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Quellwasser ist sauerstoffarm und muss erst ausgasen. Je mehr Wasserdurchfluss umso weniger sauerstoffreiches Wasser. Montier ein Lochblech unter deinen Einlauf, oder eine Waschmaschinentrommel. Hast du schon mal die toten Forellen aufgeschnitten? Waren die schon laichfähig? Evtl. haben sie Laichstress und bekämpfen sich.



Öhm, räusper.... bei einjährigen eher nicht. 

Denke auch das Sauerstoffmangel in bezug auf Quellwasser und Besatzdichte(250 12-15er auf 10qm #tist schon sehr grenzwertig) das Problem ist.

Jetzt sind die Fische ca 250gr schwer, mal angenommen 200 sind es noch, dass wäre 50Kg auf 7kubik Wasser , wobei ich die mal anzweifeln.


----------



## Manat (3. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Wow erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten  Konnte früher Krankheits-/Stress in arbeit- bedingt nicht antworten.

Also diese Woche sind wieder 2 tote Forellen dringelegen, hab mal paar Bilder von ihnen gemacht. Auffällig sind die schwarzen "Striche" am Hinterkopf, die bis jetzt alle toten aufwiesen, jedoch die "Gesunden" wenn man es so nennen kann nicht, da wir letzte Woche 10 Stück entnahmen und diese keine aufwiesen. Welche Krankheit könnte das sein?

MFG


----------



## Manat (3. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Achja wegen des Sauerstoffgehalts, hab mich mit mehreren Teichbesitzern unterhalten und alle sagten wenn es am Sauerstoff liegen würde würden auf einen Schlag etliche bis alle verenden und nicht alle paar Tage mal eine Forelle.

AUch zu den anderen angesprochenen Becken, eins davon wird mit dem gleichen Wasser aus den selben Rohren 5m vorher abgezweigt und dort hatten wir 0 Probleme mit toten Forellen von daher denk ich kann man Sauerstoffmangel o.Ä. wirklich ausschließen.


----------



## lausi97 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Kannst du mal einen aufschneiden und die Eingeweide fotografieren, nach möglichkeit ohne diese zu verletzen. Fische sind doch arg dick, füttert ihr noch voll?


----------



## Manat (3. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen aufschneiden und die Eingeweide fotografieren, nach möglichkeit ohne diese zu verletzen. Fische sind doch arg dick, füttert ihr noch voll?



Wollten wir eigentlich heute noch machen aber der Opa meines Kumpels war mit dem Vergraben nach den ersten Fotos schneller als wir uns schnell ein Bier holen konnten ;-) wird aber beim nächsten toten sofort nachgereicht #6

also jeden zweiten Tag ein bisschen füttern wir aktuell, damit für den Karfreitag nochmal bisschen was auf die Rippen geht


----------



## Nidderauer (3. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Hast du denn noch einen ungefähren Überblick, wie viele Fische im Behälter sein müssten und wie viele tatsächlich noch drin sind? Schaut doch sehr nach mechanischer Beanspruchung von oben aus. Fischreiher? Größenwahnsinniger Eisvogel? "Spielende" Kinder? Fischdiebe?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Manat (3. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Also von der Menge her sehen wir neben dem wöchentlichen Verlust von 1-4 Fischen keine andere Verminderung, und die Fische waren auch nie "aufgeschreckt" wie ich es bei einem Bekannten gesehen habe bei welchem die Nacht zuvor Fischdiebe unterwegs waren. Also Fischdiebe bzw. spielende Kinder scheiden zu 99% aus. Fischreiher hat auch keine Chance da das Becken komplett mit Maschendrahtzaun überspannt ist.

Am Anfang dachte ich auch die toten haben vielleicht mit dem kescher mal ein zwei zuviel auf die Birne bekommen, aber da alle die verenden dies aufweisen kann es eigentlich meiner Meinung nach nur noch an eienr Krankheit liegen?!


----------



## Mollebulle (3. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

also jeden zweiten Tag ein bisschen füttern wir aktuell, damit für den Karfreitag nochmal bisschen was auf die Rippen geht[/QUOTE]

Du meintest wohl auf die "Gräten" geht .. 
.
Petri
Molle :m


----------



## Nidderauer (3. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Wenn man die Abdrücke auf dem Fischrücken Bild 3 betrachtet, dann könnten die durchaus von einem im Querschnitt rechteckigen Kanthölzchen stammen, was vielleicht gerade so durch das Maschendrahtgewebe durchpasst. Und die Abdrücke sind da draufgekommen, als der Fisch noch nicht auf der Seite schwamm 

Also ich würde da erstmal eine Wildkamera aufstellen. Du könntest bei einem Jagdpächter bei dir in der Ecke nachfragen, ob er Dir sowas mal zur Verfügung stellen kann.

Ich denke, danach bist du schlauer.

 Edit: Oder könnten das Abdrücke von der Maschendrahtabdeckung sein? Sehr springfreudige Fische? Aber warum dann vermehrt am Rücken und nicht am Kopf?

Grüße Sven


----------



## Manat (4. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Also die springfreudigen Fische schließe ich mal aus, da der Maschendrahtzaun ca. 80cm über der Wasseroberfläche hängt ;-)


----------



## Manat (16. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Hab jetzt mal paar Bilder von einem aufgeschnittenem Burschen gemacht,  die gelbe Flüssigkeit am After ist bereits vor dem Aufschneiden leicht  ausgetreten falls dies weiterhilft.


----------



## Nidderauer (16. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Auf Bild 3 könnte nahe der Seitenlinie eine Fischlaus erkennbar sein, das sind solche 1-2 mm großen fast durchsichtigen Tierchen, die sich wie ein Saugnapf am Fisch festhalten. Die Kiemen können auch von Parasiten befallen sein. Und wenn das der Fall ist, dann versuchen die Fische die Parasiten durch Sprünge aus dem Wasser loszuwerden. Und springen dann gegen die Abdeckung. Der Fisch schaut doch auf dem Rücken auch völlig verschrammt aus.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Trollwut (16. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Denke auch, dass die sich die Rübe an der Abdeckung anhauen, so die die Oberseite aussieht.
Zumal 80cm mMn nicht wirklich eine Höhe für eine Forelle ist


----------



## Manat (16. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Okay vielen Dank für die Antworten. Also das mit Springen ist natürlich möglich da wirklich die meisten verendeten einen schrammigen Rücken aufwiesen, dachte bnur nicht dass das von einem Zaun der nicht mal straff gespannt is stammen kann aber man lernt anscheinend nie aus :m


----------



## Deep Down (17. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Die Kiemen können auch von Parasiten befallen sein. Und wenn das der Fall ist, dann versuchen die Fische die Parasiten durch Sprünge aus dem Wasser loszuwerden. Und springen dann gegen die Abdeckung. Der Fisch schaut doch auf dem Rücken auch völlig verschrammt aus.
> 
> Grüße Sven



Die Kiemen sehen aber mal richtig verdächtig aus!
In diesem Zusammenhang könnte durchaus ein Befall mit Kiemenwürmern vorliegen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Der Thread ist doch schon von mitte Februar. Und die Fische sterben weiter.... Hätte man da nicht schon längst beim Amtstierarzt vorsprechen sollen, wenn es weiterhin unklar ist?


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Gelbe Flüssigkeit im Darm lässt eher auf eine Darmentzündung durch Überfütterung schließen. Die Kiemen sehen auch nicht so gut aus, könnte Amöbenbefall sein. 
Mein tip, sofort mit füttern aufhören. 
Eine Frage habe ich noch : Wassertemperatur, Futtermenge am Tag, Futterzusammensetzung mit MHD und wo entsorgt ihr die Eingeweide?


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Fische zu tode hältern?  Auch nicht wirklich OK.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. März 2016)

*AW: Alle paar Tage tote Forelle im Becken*

Schau mal eine Weile ins Becken, ob die Fische sich scheuern oder die Kiemendeckel abspreizen, das würde sehr für Parasiten sprechen.


----------

